# Desk organizer



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

My CNC desk was getting so cluttered, stuff was rolling off in the floor so I spent all morning making a new organizer. I know it looks like a one hour job but since I retired, I can really stretch those little jobs out.
It's not an impressive project but you guys haven't posted anything in a couple of days so....... ;
I stuck the old one in there just to show the upgrade.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

It is pretty impressive. My stuff just gets thrown in a drawer. Wish I had that organizer.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Wish I had that organizer.


Thanks, it's just a bunch of pockets and a trace of my calipers. Typing the decimal conversion chart was the hardest part. and some scrap plywood. 🙂


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Thanks, it's just a bunch of pockets and a trace of my calipers. Typing the decimal conversion chart was the hardest part. and some scrap plywood. 🙂



That is nice Joe.... organization. 

Good weekend project.



But do us a favor and pocket a pocket for that long tall blue bit.
Brushing ya wrist across it just thinkin about it gives me the willies.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I need to do something similar. I'm looking at building drawers under my cnc table with the top drawer being about like your tray, bits, measuring instruments etc. Clamps in the 2nd drawer and a 3rd deeper drawing for other items. Looks like you already have your area under the table enclosed.

Nice work and I know the feeling about dragging jobs out in retirement. I never bother my wife when she's sewing or doing genealogy however she continually interrupts my work!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that nice . Nothing better than being organized either


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very neat thanks for showing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RainMan 2.0;2080985 Nothing better than being organized either[/QUOTE said:


> Hahahaha


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I dream of having a wall mounted version of this item - one place where all bits and other tooling can be accessed without looking in the right drawer, wherever that is. 'Being organized' is a challenging concept.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You've inspired me to make some drawer organizers, Joe. Especially a tray for my calipers.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bstrom said:


> I dream of having a wall mounted version of this item


Me too. I think they would be less dust covered. We'll get there someday. 🙂


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> You've inspired me to make some drawer organizers, Joe. Especially a tray for my calipers.


Thanks, I was spending way too much time looking for my calipers.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Looks like you already have your area under the table enclosed.


Well about that....... 🙂
If you open those doors, all you'd find is a water cooling tank with pump, a spare spindle, grease gun and extra cartridges, and lots of sawdust that falls through the clamping holes in the spoilboard. A lot of wasted space.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> But do us a favor and pocket a pocket for that long tall blue bit.
> Brushing ya wrist across it just thinkin about it gives me the willies.


Thanks, I'll be careful. If I lay that one down, I'll just hit the next tallest one. 😉
Most of the blood comes from leaving the bit in the spindle and not moving it out of the way before I start unclamping a workpiece. You'd think after 3-4 times, I'd learn that lesson.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Sometimes the simple projects make a big difference in enjoying the addiction.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> Thanks, I'll be careful. If I lay that one down, I'll just hit the next tallest one. 😉
> Most of the blood comes from leaving the bit in the spindle and not moving it out of the way before I start unclamping a workpiece. You'd think after 3-4 times, I'd learn that lesson.


I've pulled that stunt several times myself:surprise: Very hard on the hands!

Also after using my machine for 3 years, I destroyed my first clamp with a 1/2" EM!


----------

